# Gas Usage



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello all, esp. Scotjimland, Tony Hunt and Kands.

I have been monitoring my gas usage as follows:

Filled LPG 5 weeks ago

Tank size is 25 US gals about 20 imp?

Filled again yesterday - took £21.00 @ 48p ltr.

Usage:

Fridge/freezer running 24/7

2 x hot water for shower and washing up

4 x kettle (just enough water for 2 mugs)

I am concerned that when I go to Spain that I will run out very quickly due to cooking, showering etc.


PS. No, I'm not a dirty b****r, the RV is only 2 mins from home that's where I shower :lol: :lol: :lol:

Scotjimland - I wish you all the very best. If my house sale goes through on time I will be attending Artona's Spanish meet and will definately stand you a San Miguel for all the help you have given this newbie.

Ian


EDIT: EDIT: EDIT:

Rapide's Spanish meet


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Ian

Bulk LPG supplies are a tad thin on the ground in Spain, it will be one of my concerns too as the yank fridges use a lot more gas than we first think. 
One solution would be to fit a 12v compressor fridge and a large solar system.. but this is very expensive, alternatively a 240v fridge and invertor with a large solar system this would be cheaper and easier to source, or fit a another LPG tank, again quite expensive, the simplest and probably the most common solution is to fit an "Extend a Kit" which allows you to connect an LPG bottle into the system. 








Extend A Stay Kit 

Autogas Refuelling Spain 
http://www.boostlpg.co.uk/driver_industry/europe_stations.htm

Thanks for your good wishes and I hope your house goes ahead swiftly, it would be great to meet up some time, we will try to keep in touch and post our location on MHFs and at RVfulltiming..

All the best

Jim


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Jim

Thanks for the heads up and your own good wishes.

I take it that it would need a professional to fit it. I would also imagine the tank has to be completely vented and empty. After that, which bottles would you recomend? I am not sure which is best Propane or Butane and which are more readily available?


What about Gaslow? Am I right in thinking that they are not suitable for ARVs.


Ian


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Ian 

I just edited the last post re. 240 v fridge and invertor.. 

Fitting a second tank would be best done by a professional. 

LPG in Europe is a mix of Butane/Propane, Repsol AFAIK are the main suppliers of bottled gas in Spain, I haven't been down this road yet so it will be steep learning curve for me too. 
Apparently you need to 'buy' or source a bottle at a boot sale or second hand as you need a permanent address to lease one from Repsol.. that is my understanding.. 

Gaslow.. Sorry, I haven't investigated this approach, I see no technical reason why not, but it might not work out much cheaper than a bespoke LPG tank. I'm not keen on this solution.. 

My edit, re 240v fridge and a solar array I think is probably the best long term solution.. cost wise, budget on £1500 for the solar system plus the cost of a domestic fridge/freezer .. say £2k total ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas usage*

Hi Ian

I am just having a play with the calculator here - so here goes.

Given you have 20 imperial gallons, then let's call it 90 litres. 90 litres is very approximately 45 kilogrammes.

Based on usage in the Swift manual for my fridge freezer, I quote...

Fridge will use approx 16 grams per hour. Multiply this by 24 = 384grams per day.

Multiply 384 by 35 (number of days) 13440 grams - which is 13.440 KG.

These figures are all approximates and based on a fridge with a freezer box inside.

If you have a fridge freezer which is more "domestic" size, then I reckon you can add a fair bit more on.

I think your gas consumption looks OK to me.

I am looking for gas consumption figures for models with a separate freezer and will advise further.

I love playing with numbers - I think I will go on countdown!

Rapide561


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas usage*

Hi again

Here is a link to the Swift website with various bits of info re gas usage. Obviously the figures relate to Swift equipment but might be of some use.

http://www.swiftleisure.com/Motorhomes/uploads/handbooks/motorhomes/06-ConnectingToServices.pdf

Rapide561


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Jim

I'm having the electrics done in the next 2 weeks. Have already agreed 2 x 80w solar panels with my new 2 x 110ah leisure batteries, sockets changed to 240v, new charger and inverter, fridge, aircon, m/wave remain on 110v.

The professional bit was for the Extenda Stay, as the "T" section has to be added, or do you simply turn gas off at tank and insert the "T" in a convenient spot.

What are you doing about gas and how long is it between fill ups?

Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Rapide

Thank you for your calculations and info.

As you can only fill the onboard tank to 80% (to allow for expansion) this means I have only 16 galls to play with.

In Spain, with washing, cooking and hot water I am going to run out very quickly I reckon. So I will have to follow Jim's suggestion.

Ian


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

You can now get LPG in Spain for domestic use ( and if you are lucky for the engine ) but as Jim says its few and far between. To run off an extenda stay you must use Propane and use a free flow regulator ( libre ) Cepsa can be bought at a garage if you are Very lucky, it is usually manana. On the Costas if you ask around you will get one. The regulators are not quite so common but can be found in the d-i-y shops. Cepsa bottles are much lighter. Fitting an extenda stay is easy but a lot of dealers wont do it for reasons of safety


----------

